# The "joys" of switching to small cell



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

I've been converting one hive of mixed-sized bees to small cell. I wasn't able to do things on schedule as I would have liked and ended up with the expected, but unwanted mess, of misdrawn frames. I was on the right road for so long, but you let a queen reuse those few large-cell combs that you've been waiting to emerge, and you have yourself a whole new generation of LC bees who won't draw that small cell stuff as well as their sisters. 

Don't get me wrong: 1) I'm not discouraged, but encouraged because I'm actually learning how to assess combs for quality; 2) I'm learning the hard way, which gives good lessons; 3) and I've gotten caught-up on my culling so far with loads of back up frames ready for the next cull so I won't be caught off guard again.

I recommend the switch to anyone if only for the learning experience of seeing how different sized bees behave differently... (but those tightly packed cells of cleanly drawn 4.9mm sure are pretty to look at... makes those large-cell drone cells REALLY stand out.) I also recommend anyone doing it to simply swallow hard and be prepared for a few set-backs.

WayaCoyote


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

Exactly. It's hard going, but once you've got bees downsized, and got some 4.9 drawn, you're there.


----------

